# Is S Tronic better than DSG?



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

A know it all tells me Audi S Tronic is better than VW DSG. I believe there is no difference, S tronic is just a DSG box by another name. They are just trade names used by VW and Audi for the same transmission. Who is correct? [smiley=argue.gif]

For example, the Audi Q5 2.0TFSI S Line 2009 is fitted with S tronic 7 speed gearbox. I would like to know if this S Tronic gearbox is *exactly* the same as the DSG fitted to any model in the VW range.

I believe the VW code number for the seven speed DSG is Volkswagen Group internal code: DQ200, parts code prefix: 0AM.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Some may be the same but there will be software differences between VW & Audi, they may be physically interchangeable but coding needs to be altered.
I think DSG has 6 gears only, whilst S-Tronic can be 6 or 7 gears.
Steve


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Semantics


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

The S-tronic in models like the Q5 ( any model with engine mounted longitudinally ) is a different gearbox to the transverse mounted gearboxes


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

Yes you actually have a renamed Skoda DSG box fitted 

(Yes some Skoda's have the 7 speed DSG as well)


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks for your prompt responses.

I know there have been improvements to both DSG and S Tronic over the years.

I was hoping someone could confirm which car in the VW range has a DSG box the same as the S tronic fitted to his 2009 Q5 7 speed S tronic.

Mr know it all claims Audi S tronic box as fitted to his Q5 is superior and does not suffer the same problems as DSG gearboxes. I would like to be able to reference some authoritive document which proves him wrong. If I am wrong, I am quite happy to hold my hands up:dunno

Gizmo, is that a serious / sarcastic comment? Do you know which Skoda?


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

No, it's a serious comment, VW Audi Seat and Skoda ALL share the same parts, Audi may get certain bit's first buy hey Audi drivers need to get something other than the badge that they pay the premium for 

http://new.skoda-auto.com/en/news/P... for the big powered DSG sorry S Tronic cars.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Im running a DQ250 with 11 plate clutch instead of 9 OEM
Steve


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

Gizmo68 said:


> No, it's a serious comment, VW Audi Seat and Skoda ALL share the same parts, Audi may get certain bit's first buy hey Audi drivers need to get something other than the badge that they pay the premium for
> 
> http://new.skoda-auto.com/en/news/P...ou know if this is same as that fitted to Q5?


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

From the photos I have found on line they do not appear to be the same. [smiley=book2.gif]

Maybe, I shall make a brew of strong black coffee to go with that humble pie? :ugh


----------

